# Fire box/brick setup for Nordic Erik Stove



## Jim Ridge (Dec 15, 2013)

I have just had an old (1980's) Nordic Erik Stove installed in my home. The stove was bought unused from someone that had kept it in their garage. I cannot figure out how to setup the brick in the firebox. I have a large plate that I think sits in some angle iron tabs at the top of the box.  It came with 8 bricks and two angle iron pieces. I think I may be missing a grate but am not sure. I have tried to find a manual with no luck. I have checked other threads but none addresses the inside box setup. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 15, 2013)

saw your post in the other page with pics, you might want to try sending a pm to the op. good luck.


----------



## Baffled (Dec 16, 2013)

Jim..Could you give me the dimensions of the iron plate..That's probably the baffle..It does sit on top of the tabs to reflect heat down..I have a Nordic erik also and need to make a baffle..Mine is an insert but hopefully its the same as yours..I've pm a few on here but no response yet..Does your's have the fire bricks already lined inside of the box..


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 17, 2013)

I will make some measurements and send pictures.
I have 8 bricks but not sure how they should be set up inside the firebox. Right now they are sitting longways 4 on each side with the angle iron iron pieces securing them at the bottom. The whole bottom of the firebox is open through to the ash tray. I think I need a grate that I must be missing.


----------



## Baffled (Dec 17, 2013)

The fire bricks should stand up instead of long ways..That's the way it is in my mother's nordic..Should have more than eight..I believe you should have 4 on each side and 4 in the back..Also in the main front they should be a place for maybe 2 to sit in.Ours is missing something that these 2 bricks sit into..Sounds like you definitely need a grate..The left handle sits in a slot that shakes the grate..


----------



## Baffled (Dec 17, 2013)

Just to be sure when i say standing up referring to the  firebricks i mean one end of the firebrick will rest on the bottom while the other end is flush with the top..Also those angle iron pieces might be for the front bottom where i mention something was missing in ours..


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks.
I will get the baffle info out to you tonight.


----------



## Baffled (Dec 18, 2013)

Got a chance to look at the Nordic..Sides do have 4 firebricks with 1 more on the end in  front,,It not as wide as the others..When counting i see 4 in back with  4 on the sides with 2 smaller one's on the front sides..Also 2 in the main front..Should be a total of 14 regular bricks and 2 smaller ones..When looking at your pictures i also don't see the grate assembly that goes in the hole where your left door handle fits into.. This part hooks to the grate allowing you to shake the grate..Hope you get it going they are nice stoves..


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 18, 2013)

Baffle measurements and pictures:


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 18, 2013)

More shots of the Nordic Eric Baffle


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 18, 2013)

Nordic Eric Baffle:
The angle on the front part of the baffle looks to be about 45 degrees


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 18, 2013)

Last set: hope this helps with the build. Let me know if you need other measurements. 
Return favor: any chance you can take a picture of grate. I think I will need to build one.


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 18, 2013)

Baffled said:


> Got a chance to look at the Nordic..Sides do have 4 firebricks with 1 more on the end in  front,,It not as wide as the others..When counting i see 4 in back with  4 on the sides with 2 smaller one's on the front sides..Also 2 in the main front..Should be a total of 14 regular bricks and 2 smaller ones..When looking at your pictures i also don't see the grate assembly that goes in the hole where your left door handle fits into.. This part hooks to the grate allowing you to shake the grate..Hope you get it going they are nice stoves..


I would love to see a photo of the inside of the firebox if at all possible. I think I will have to build a grate.


----------



## Baffled (Dec 18, 2013)

Jim can't thank you enough..I will try my best to get some pictures and some measurements of the firebox tomorrow..Have you checked with woodmans parts plus.They have parts for older stoves..Don't see the Nordic Eric listed but they say on there site to give them a call they may be able to help..Again thxs..


----------



## Baffled (Dec 20, 2013)

Jim..Took some pictures but they did'n turnout like i hoped..Will take some more today..Measured the Grates and there is a set of 3..They are 14 inches long and 4 1/4 wide..Don't see no angle iron but we are going to replace firebricks so maybe we can see better when everything is cleaned up..Does your Nordic Erik still have the mechanism that hooks to the grate allowing you to shake the great..The left door handle has a pin that sits in a slot that moves 2 like gears with an arm that hooks to the grate. ..Hopefully the next set of pictures will be better..


----------



## Baffled (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Baffled (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a few picture's..Hope these help..If you need something else let me know..When i replace the firebricks will take some more after everything is cleaned better..


----------



## Baffled (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you! This is very helpful.


----------



## Another Bucker (Dec 22, 2013)

Baffled, yours looks to have the coal kit installed. I have always wondered what those extra plates in the basement were for. Never used coal so mine is set up this way. No steel plates behind the bricks to angle everything to the shaker like yours appears to have.


----------



## Another Bucker (Dec 22, 2013)

I also have bricks at the front laying on there sides and custom cut to fit(by me when I replaced the bricks). I had wondered why the pieces of original bricks I had were shaped funny. Now I see that the front bricks had angles to work when the sides were angled for coal burning. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Small steel plate retaining front bricks


----------



## Baffled (Dec 22, 2013)

Thxs for the info Another Bucker...I remember a plate in front that covered some bricks..Thx for posting this....A manual would be nice to show all the details on these stoves..


----------



## Jim Ridge (Dec 22, 2013)

I would love to have a manual. Mine is not set up with shaker mechanism. The left door handle is set in place. I got the stove at a garage sale and it has never been used. I am building the grate for it. (Missing when I got it) I need to make the front brick holder plate too. I can't wait to get a fire in it!
Thanks for the great pictures. Everything helps with getting this stove set up.
Here are pictures of the grate I am putting together and the inside of the box. I still need to pick up about 9 more bricks.


----------



## Another Bucker (Dec 22, 2013)

Baffled said:


> Thxs for the info Another Bucker...I remember a plate in front that covered some bricks..Thx for posting this....A manual would be nice to show all the details on these stoves..


----------



## Another Bucker (Dec 22, 2013)

Wish I could find the manual. I have been winging it for 20 years


----------

